# The Actual Very First Watch In Space



## Arizone

While it is a commonly believed that Yuri Gagarin, the first man to fly to outer space, wore the first watch to ever reach outer space along with him, it's actually not true. That watch is the _second _to reach outer space. Most of us here by now are familiar with his watch, a  Sturmanskie, but not many know about Chernushka the space dog's Pobeda ("Victory") watch. The watch didn't actually belong to a dog, of course, it belonged to the Soviet aerospace medical researcher Dr. Abraham Genin.










Chernushka, "Blackie", was one of many space dogs, and took part in the mission Korabl-Sputnik 4 on March 9th, 1961 in order to test both life in orbit and the ejection of a human mannequin after reentry, to my knowledge. This mission was just before Gagarin's historic flight a mere one month later. Genin was tending to the mission before its launch. Bored of his Pobeda watch that he was awarded while in the military, and considering the watch's resilience to all his abuse including swimming with it, he strapped it to the dog hoping he'd never see it again. The mission was a success and Chernushka returned home safely. Through his personalized engraving on the back of the watch it was traced back to him where he received trouble for his unauthorized stunt.

Years later in 1989 the Smithsonian Institution was conducting video interviews in Russia with some of the scientists and researchers of the Soviet space medicine program. Included in these interviews was Genin. At the end of one of the sessions, Genin, while holding the watch, told its story.

Soviet Space Medicine Interviews · SOVA

Knowledge of this story isn't really new. The oldest record I can find online mentioning it dates to 2006 from WatchTime magazine. It was then published in a book in 2007. A few others over the years have also reported on this. Why this was not a more widespread story is unbeknownst to me.

Raketa, who purchased the rights to the Pobeda trademark around 2014, knew the story too and began producing a new model last year in honor of the event. They provided an additional source for the Chernushka story, however, a book called "Favorites" by Mark Gallay published in 1990. Gallay was skeptical of Genin's story, believing the risk of sending the watch into space unauthorized was really to settle scientific debate regarding the functionality of machinery in zero gravity, but this is something that Genin denies.

The mission lasted only one and a half hours, so in the event that the watch was still on-time when it returned one would have the conclusion about its performance. It just seems strange he would not only be bored or sick of but attempt to rid of a gifted watch through a mission planned to succeed and return it to him. With his name directly on the watch and knowing the consequences he would need a good scientific excuse for the stunt. We may never truly know, Abraham Genin has sadly since passed away in 1999.

One thing remained, however. People knew of the watch and the Smithsonian interviews, _why did nobody obtain an image of it!?_ Raketa themselves write, "Nobody knows exactly, which of watches were in space, but we are sure that it was Pobeda." _Nobody knows exactly_, really!? Well comrades, I know exactly which watch traveled with Chernushka that day, because I purchased a copy of the footage from the Smithsonian myself.

̶N̶o̶w̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶m̶u̶c̶h̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶r̶y̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶l̶o̶v̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶u̶e̶s̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶g̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶e̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶e̶a̶s̶e̶r̶ ̶i̶m̶a̶g̶e̶s̶ ̶b̶e̶f̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶s̶h̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶a̶c̶t̶u̶a̶l̶ ̶m̶o̶n̶e̶y̶s̶h̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶p̶r̶o̶b̶a̶b̶l̶y̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶t̶i̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶m̶o̶r̶r̶o̶w̶.̶ ̶E̶n̶j̶o̶y̶!̶



















































Alright, here it is: Genin's Pobeda! The tiny seconds hand can be seen ticking away in the video.















Gold hands and numerals, sliver of '6' beneath the subdial, and no usual factory inscription. This is not quite the ordinary Pobeda, however, it actually features a "Hermetic" case, among the first attempts at developing a dust (and water?) resistant watch. It features a screw-down back with rubber gasket, something seen on later Sturmanskie and Sportivnie watches, and a unique large crown enveloping a crown tube. This interestingly brings some truth to Genin's claims of having swum with the watch without ill effects, however this is obviously not a Zlatoust diver's watch of the same era and is not advisable. This model is found in the known 1953 catalog under the designation "34-K", but is seen in later catalogs as well. A sibling model with black numerals and blue hands also exists. Inside the watch is an ordinary 15-jewel 2602 caliber. From the most reliable sources I can find online each movement in this model is stamped dating between 1953 and 1954, but also, most of all, a 1МЧЗ logo giving the late First Moscow Watch Factory, Poljot, one more score for the spaceflight record books along with Gagarin's Sturmanskie, Leonuv's Strela, Gubarev's Strela, and Akiyama's Sturmanskie.















I shall leave you with our friend Dashiell's photo of the same model in his collection and special thanks for helping with some of this research.


----------



## mariomart

I'm guessing something simple like this ...


----------



## Worzel

Arizone, I think this is the most interesting topic to have been raised for a long time and I really enjoyed reading it, congratulations.

My offering is as far back as you can go and not much different to mariomart 's.
If he died in 1999 I'll guess from his photo taken in 1989 that he was about 80 years old. Based on that he was born in the early 20's and doing his army service in the 40's. On that basis the watch has to be early.

Worzel


----------



## dutchassasin

Thanks comrade Arizone for going out of your way to clear up this mystery!


----------



## antilucem

I concur with my comrades but I believe he just wanted to find out what would happen to his timepiece in space and to do it officially he would have had to fill up too many forms. At least he was able to tell Gagarin "don't worry your watch will work."


----------



## Geoff Adams

Very interesting thread, looking forwards to the money shot tomorrow! ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Mmmm.......so the soviet space program sent a dog with ticks into space ...interesting!
Looking forward to the reveal


----------



## kev80e

Very interesting . Thanks for sharing. Nice looking dog too.


----------



## crc32

I held my breath until i read: "The mission was a success and Chernushka returned home safely. "

The reissue looks nice, but a quartz movment in a commemorative model? Come on...


----------



## tokareva

Very interesting Arizone, good work!


----------



## JacobC

Thanks for the history lesson! Always interesting to read about the space race.


----------



## Danilao

Molto interessante!
Thanks Arizone


----------



## Arizone

mariomart said:


> I'm guessing something simple like this ...





Worzel said:


> My offering is as far back as you can go and not much different to mariomart 's.
> If he died in 1999 I'll guess from his photo taken in 1989 that he was about 80 years old. Based on that he was born in the early 20's and doing his army service in the 40's. On that basis the watch has to be early.


Close, but not quite!

All has been revealed!


----------



## mroatman

I've been missing threads like these lately. A truly wonderful writeup on this neglected sliver of history. 

Hats off, Arizone!


----------



## Arsonita

OMG thanks for this good sir! It's nicely written and very interesting.
I hope this news makes Sturmanskies a lot cheaper lol.
Also, if anyone is interested, I saw 3 similar watches on the bay. 
the crown on this looks wrong and it's more expensive
this one looks beat up but appears to be accurate
this one is the best one I can find. It has a nice patina on the dial
I'm not sure about the authenticity of these but they're the best I can find on the bay.


----------



## Kamburov

So, then, today is 57 years since the second watch launched into space  Cheers to you all, and thanks to Arizone for the excellent article!
Ivan


----------



## tokareva

What is a good price for this watch in very good condition? It's a good looking watch anyhow and the historical aspect makes it even more interesting. Is it a scarce or hard to find item?


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> What is a good price for this watch in very good condition? It's a good looking watch anyhow and the historical aspect makes it even more interesting. Is it a scarce or hard to find item?


Going by this listing, not very much. How I wish I saw it in time...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/352300167924


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> Going by this listing, not very much. How I wish I saw it in time...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/352300167924


You and me both, wow that looks like a nice one! I would have gladly paid twice that. If anybody runs across a nice one with a reasonable price please let me know.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> You and me both, wow that looks like a nice one! I would have gladly paid twice that. If anybody runs across a nice one with a reasonable price please let me know.


Perhaps this might interest you, you may also be able to negotiate a better price 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/564297942/soviet-watch-vintage-watch-pobeda-watch


----------



## gjclayton

Great piece of history!
I love these old Pobedas and I think I might even have a pretty good example of that one at home!
I am always on the look out for these!


----------



## boga

Excellent information. Congratulations for your work.

I own a Sturmanskie Gagarin watch, that even not being the first watch that flew off from earth gravity, I will keep loving it.


----------



## mroatman

I actually found another one of these Pobeda "sealant" models in my parts stash today. As there seems to be renewed interest in this watch, keeping it just for parts doesn't seem fair, so if any comrade is interested in buying it, please let me know. I can't remember how much I paid for it originally, but it couldn't have been more than €30 or so. It's dated 1954.

The movement will need work, so it would be best if it went to a home that could give it a little love.


----------



## audiomagnate

mariomart said:


> Perhaps this might interest you, you may also be able to negotiate a better price
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/564297942/soviet-watch-vintage-watch-pobeda-watch


Does anyone know what it sold for? I just bought this one on Etsy.


----------



## mariomart

audiomagnate said:


> Does anyone know what it sold for? I just bought this one on Etsy.


From memory I think it was USD$75.00 plus shipping.


----------



## audiomagnate

That's exactly what I paid for mine. BTW, Krisztiswatches shipped it FedEx for $10, so I might actually get it in a couple days (tracking says the 20th). Why don't all sellers do that?


----------



## tokareva

I seriously considered the one on etsy,but when I blew the pic up the case looked strange ,like it had been ground down and re plated. Did I make a mistake not getting it? Is this the way they were made, seems rather crude looking.


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> I seriously considered the one on etsy,but when I blew the pic up the case looked strange ,like it had been ground down and re plated. Did I make a mistake not getting it? Is this the way they were made, seems rather crude looking.


This is normal. But often, cases are in poor condition and the brushing is obscured.


----------



## Arizone

I admit I couldn't help but purchase one myself after making my discovery. This was the nicest one on Ebay at the time and it just arrived yesterday. As is tradition it was labeled as serviced but when it arrived its crown was spinning freely; the ratchet wheel was not fully seated. Working fine since, however.


----------



## tokareva

mroatman said:


> This is normal. But often, cases are in poor condition and the brushing is obscured.
> 
> View attachment 13067667


this doesn't look like the same case as those.


----------



## tokareva

What is this one? It's very beautiful.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> this doesn't look like the same case as those.
> View attachment 13067741


Those are indeed not the same case, but the detail still applies: it should have brushed sides. Rechromed cases, from what I have seen, are commonly very smooth in appearance especially around corners, possibly due to overpolishing the base metal to remove the original chrome.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> Those are indeed not the same case, but the detail still applies: it should have brushed sides. Rechromed cases, from what I have seen, are commonly very smooth in appearance especially around corners, possibly due to overpolishing the base metal to remove the original chrome.


Ok,so it would appear that I did in fact make a blunder by not getting that one. I should have listened to Mario.
I thought he had not noticed an issue with the watch.


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> What is this one?


No -- that one has the same 'sealant' case, but a different dial.



tokareva said:


> I should have listened to Mario. I thought he had not noticed an issue with the watch.


Mario? Not noticing a detail? Impossible.


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Mario? Not noticing a detail? Impossible.


Haha, I honestly didn't look further than the dial. I've found that sometimes it's often easier to buy the dial I want/need and if it hasn't the right case then buy a scrapper with the right case.


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> this doesn't look like the same case as those.


It's not, but all three are early Pobedas, and all three were produced using a similar manufacturing process. The brushed sides are very typical of 1950s/1960s Soviet case designs.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

One of mine


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Post By mistake


----------



## mariomart

Anyone still after their very own actual first watch in space?

Here is one just listed on Evilbay (no affiliation with seller btw)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142802198188


----------



## gurulaaz

mariomart said:


> Anyone still after their very own actual first watch in space?
> 
> Here is one just listed on Evilbay (no affiliation with seller btw)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/142802198188


Sold!


----------



## gurulaaz

mariomart said:


> Anyone still after their very own actual first watch in space?
> 
> Here is one just listed on Evilbay (no affiliation with seller btw)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/142802198188


Sold!


----------



## joecool

gurulaaz said:


> Sold!


Don't fret the actual first watch in space is always there!







Well more accurately it's more of a celestial clock


----------



## audiomagnate

mariomart said:


> Anyone still after their very own actual first watch in space?
> 
> Here is one just listed on Evilbay (no affiliation with seller btw)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/142802198188


It's gone without a trace (Lost in Space?). What did it go for?


----------



## mariomart

audiomagnate said:


> It's gone without a trace (Lost in Space?). What did it go for?


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

double post


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

gurulaaz said:


> Sold!


You have a PM


----------



## KoperViking

mariomart said:


> View attachment 13186675


It's lost in Norway 

Thanks for your nice work Arizone -and for your tip mariomart


----------



## Arsonita

Another one surfaced. Seller seems to know the history so he must be a member here.
https://www.ebay.ph/itm/ULTRA-RARE-...371253?hash=item1a516ee2f5:g:ByIAAOSw0GNbFCAs


----------



## mariomart

Arsonita said:


> Another one surfaced. Seller seems to know the history so he must be a member here.
> https://www.ebay.ph/itm/ULTRA-RARE-...371253?hash=item1a516ee2f5:g:ByIAAOSw0GNbFCAs


I've noticed that this seller seems to occasionally list watches that just so happen to be being currently discussed here on f10, I also suspect they are a member here, LoL


----------



## mroatman

Arsonita said:


> Seller seems to know the history so he must be a member here.





mariomart said:


> I also suspect they are a member here


The seller is most definitely a member here and posts under the exact same username. No big secret


----------



## Arsonita

Wahaha! I didn't pay attention to the seller name I'm so sorry lol! I just noticed the description lol.
Anyways I will try to snipe this last minute FYI


----------



## Arsonita

<deleted>
double post


----------



## mroatman

Arsonita said:


> Wahaha! I didn't pay attention to the seller name I'm so sorry lol! I just noticed the description lol.


No need to apologize. I'm sure Oscar is quite happy for you to give free publicity to his listings


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Yeah! Happy bidding my friend!


----------



## Arizone

> ULTRA RARE


I would think people here would know better.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> I would think people here would know better.


Huh, I didn't realize there were watches on eBay that weren't ultra rare.


----------



## Luis965

mroatman said:


> Huh, I didn't realize there were watches on eBay that weren't ultra rare.


This time I have to disagree with you, some are mega rare


----------



## KoperViking

Arsonita said:


> Wahaha! I didn't pay attention to the seller name I'm so sorry lol! I just noticed the description lol.
> Anyways I will try to snipe this last minute FYI


I really hope you won it!


----------



## Arsonita

KoperViking said:


> I really hope you won it!


Sadly I missed it. I was out riding and forgot about the auction ending 
(I don't do auto snipe I just bid last minute lol)
Congrats to whoever won it


----------



## do_checkdate

I bought one of these as one of my first Russian watches, having no idea there was anything special about them. Armed with a tiny bit of knowledge about Pobedas (obviously they all have snap casebacks and there's a weird metal clip on the spinny wheel bit, must be fake!) I essentially accused poor miroman of selling a Franken! An embarrassing incident but he was very tolerant of my ignorance.


----------



## bxi47

Missed the auctions.. if there's anyone looking to part with theirs do PM


----------



## audiomagnate

That's close, but not the exact model. 


do_checkdate said:


> I bought one of these as one of my first Russian watches, having no idea there was anything special about them. Armed with a tiny bit of knowledge about Pobedas (obviously they all have snap casebacks and there's a weird metal clip on the spinny wheel bit, must be fake!) I essentially accused poor miroman of selling a Franken! An embarrassing incident but he was very tolerant of my ignorance.
> 
> View attachment 13208415


----------



## thewatchadude

Not totally in line with main topic but I thought interesting to mention this. Not fully Russian, just a bit that has been in space---reportedly.


----------



## Arizone

thewatchadude said:


> Not totally in line with main topic but I thought interesting to mention this. Not fully Russian, just a bit that has been in space---reportedly.


We have discussed this brand before, and while the watches are cool there are a number of reasons to be skeptical. Foremost, the rocket booster these watches are made from never even reaches space!


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks for the link, interesting discussion--despite the haters' aggressive tone in the early posts 

So the parts of the Soyouz rocket in the watches haven't been in space technically speaking. It remains Soyouz parts--if we trust the guy, which apparently wasn't put into question (only one single allusion). Plus there is this funny space video thing with the model currently offered, and the ........ case, which I find a bit different from most models. Negatively it's not a mechanic watch. So to me it's a funny watch, has some link with the Russian/Soviet watch theme, and the kickstarter price is reasonable in my view. I admit I'm close to letting me not resist the temptation--knowing better what I would buy.


----------



## Balticum

Arizone said:


> Chernushka, "Blackie", was one of many space dogs, and took part in the mission Korabl-Sputnik 4 on March 9th, 1961 in order to test both life in orbit and the ejection of a human mannequin after reentry, to my knowledge.


Thank you Arizone for exciting historical story!
Today with my family I visited "PAULS STRADINS MUSEUM FOR HISTORY OF MEDICINE" in Riga
Surprisingly I met the real hero of your narrative- Chernushka:







Pity she was without original flight equipment it would dispel any doubts about first watch in space 
Thats what annotation says:







Commemorative stamp:







Coincidentally today I was wearing my "Pobeda" unfortunately not K-34 model but this one from 80-s which by the way also is very reliable and accurate:


----------



## longstride

mroatman said:


> Huh, I didn't realize there were watches on eBay that weren't ultra rare.


Hahahaha......I see what you did there.


----------



## filcord

Great research, and a good educational and entertaining read. Thanks to the OP

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## phd

I may have missed this in the previous comments, but is there any evidence that this was a 1st Moscow Pobeda? Petrodvoretz was also making that watch (though I'm not sure about the sealed crown) during that period.
Paul


----------



## Arizone

phd said:


> I may have missed this in the previous comments, but is there any evidence that this was a 1st Moscow Pobeda? Petrodvoretz was also making that watch (though I'm not sure about the sealed crown) during that period.
> Paul


Yes, in the bottom of my first post.



> From the most reliable sources I can find online each movement in this model is stamped dating between 1953 and 1954, but also, most of all, a 1МЧЗ logo giving the late First Moscow Watch Factory, Poljot, one more score for the spaceflight record books


----------



## phd

Yes, I saw that, but I believe there are several Pobeda designs that were made by both factories (1stM and Petrodvoretz). If so, finding several examples made by 1stM doesn't rule out others being made by Petrodvoretz. The Wikipedia page on "Watch" says the Pobeda worn by Cernuchka was from Petrodvoretz, but cites to the book that tells the story without specifying the origin of the watch.


----------



## RedFroggy

Waooo.... just discoreved that very informative post written by Comrade Arizone . What a joy to read !!
*
Bored of his Pobeda watch that he was awarded while in the military, and considering the watch's resilience to all his abuse including swimming with it, he strapped it to the dog hoping he'd never see it again. *

If the above is accurate , Pobeda could be «awarded» during service in the military ?
Does anybody as any further info about this practice ?


----------



## Sekondtime

phd said:


> Yes, I saw that, but I believe there are several Pobeda designs that were made by both factories (1stM and Petrodvoretz). If so, finding several examples made by 1stM doesn't rule out others being made by Petrodvoretz. The Wikipedia page on "Watch" says the Pobeda worn by Cernuchka was from Petrodvoretz, but cites to the book that tells the story without specifying the origin of the watch.


A quick search on Yandex has revealed these Petrodvorets Pobedas.

https://tfmwatch.biz/g15976613-pobeda-pchz-petrodvorets

Are these examples what you are looking for?

Sekondtime


----------



## tokareva

RedFroggy said:


> Waooo.... just discoreved that very informative post written by Comrade Arizone . What a joy to read !!


Oh great, another comrade looking for one now. I should have got the one Mario found just after the thread was started. o|


----------



## Sekondtime

From the Russian site Back in the USSR:

"There is evidence that in 1949 the Penza factory gave the production of K-26 and Pobeda to Chistopol (Chistopol Watch Factory) and Kuibyshev (ZiM, Maslennikov Factory), and the First Watch Factory helped establish the production of Pobeda watches on the Second Moscow and Petrodvorets watch enterprises (until 1954, the latter was called the First State Factory of Precise Technical Stones, or TTK-1)."

More information here:

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&tab=TT&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fback-in-ussr.com%2F2018%2F05%2Fistoriya-legendarnyh-chasov-pobeda.html

Sekondtime


----------



## Arizone

phd said:


> Yes, I saw that, but I believe there are several Pobeda designs that were made by both factories (1stM and Petrodvoretz). If so, finding several examples made by 1stM doesn't rule out others being made by Petrodvoretz. The Wikipedia page on "Watch" says the Pobeda worn by Cernuchka was from Petrodvoretz, but cites to the book that tells the story without specifying the origin of the watch.


I understand. All examples of the Hermetic Pobeda specifically that I have seen had the 1MWF logo. I welcome any counter examples, assuming they're not franken movements, but I believe it is more likely the other factories had their own unique models. Perhaps the catalogs make reference to the factories, but that I will have to double check.


----------



## Luis965

Nere are mine:


----------



## tokareva

About how much can someone expect to pay for an example as nice as those Luis posted above?


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> About how much can someone expect to pay for an example as nice as those Luis posted above?


75-125$


----------



## CharlesRievone

I've lurked this thread for months after reading about this watch's story
and now I felt I needed to make an account just to share my most recent find:









Seems to be in good condition, all things considered.
It was a no-brainer purchase. Bought it for around $105 and now it's on it's way to me.


----------



## Odessa200

CharlesRievone said:


> I've lurked this thread for months after reading about this watch's story
> and now I felt I needed to make an account just to share my most recent find:
> 
> View attachment 14391795
> 
> 
> Seems to be in good condition, all things considered.
> It was a no-brainer purchase. Bought it for around $105 and now it's on it's way to me.


Welcome! Stunning watch. Great condition. Do you have a photo of the mechanism? Also, I hope I will not disappoint you much, the winding crown is not original as far as I can see. It is more convenient to use than original though 🙂


----------



## CharlesRievone

Odessa200 said:


> Welcome! Stunning watch. Great condition. Do you have a photo of the mechanism? Also, I hope I will not disappoint you much, the winding crown is not original as far as I can see. It is more convenient to use than original though &#55357;&#56898;


Thanks for the welcome. I will have to ask the seller for any sample photo of the mechanism, since there wasn't any that was included in their listing.

And yes, I did notice that the crown was different, but I didn't really mind it much.

Here's another picture:


----------



## Mr Curta

I have this well worn pair in the collection.


----------



## OnyxNight

I'm glad this thread got bumped from last year; it's a fascinating read. Kudos to Arizone for the research.

The modern versions of the watch really should have an image of Chernushka engraved on the caseback, in my opinion!


----------



## pdxleaf

Recent purchase. This appears to be the same vintage watch. (hopefully I attached the pictures correctly.)


----------



## Odessa200

pdxleaf said:


> View attachment 14629513
> View attachment 14629517
> 
> 
> Recent purchase. This appears to be the same vintage watch. (hopefully I attached the pictures correctly.)


You got it right! Welcome!


----------



## QuartzCrisis

I'd like to make a YouTube video about the first watch in space. Would anybody allow me to use his picture in my video?

I'd like to show the following:
- Pobeda first watch in space
- Gagarin's Shturmanskie
- Chernushka the dog (not sure how to get permission for this)

The video will appear on my channel about vintage watches: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSjdgwMnj0U-60m9hspOU5w 
Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## Odessa200

QuartzCrisis said:


> I'd like to make a YouTube video about the first watch in space. Would anybody allow me to use his picture in my video?
> 
> I'd like to show the following:
> - Pobeda first watch in space
> - Gagarin's Shturmanskie
> - Chernushka the dog (not sure how to get permission for this)
> 
> The video will appear on my channel about vintage watches: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSjdgwMnj0U-60m9hspOU5w
> Thank you guys for your help.


Will credits be given ?
I can share some of mine. I do not have 34-K but have a very similar 103-K. I am sure lots of people have 34-K. I do have Shturmanskie Type 1. And 2.
Photos of Chernushka are too old to be under copyright. No?


----------



## thewatchadude

Isn't there a statute of the dog somewhere in Moscow or nearby ? I guess it's a public monument so photos should be free of rights ?


----------



## Arizone

QuartzCrisis said:


> I'd like to make a YouTube video about the first watch in space. Would anybody allow me to use his picture in my video?
> 
> I'd like to show the following:
> - Pobeda first watch in space
> - Gagarin's Shturmanskie
> - Chernushka the dog (not sure how to get permission for this)
> 
> The video will appear on my channel about vintage watches: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSjdgwMnj0U-60m9hspOU5w
> Thank you guys for your help.


I produced some photographs of my own model that you are welcome to use.


----------



## QuartzCrisis

Thank you, Arizone. Stunning pictures! I will use your Pobeda pictures in my video and will give you credit.

I agree about Chernushka's picture. It comes from the very old newspaper. I can probably use it without the written permission. If anybody knows the copyright law please advise.

I usually give credit to people who provided content in the description of my YouTube videos (in the place right below the video). But please let me know if I should do it differently.


----------



## Odessa200

QuartzCrisis said:


> Thank you, Arizone. Stunning pictures! I will use your Pobeda pictures in my video and will give you credit.
> 
> I agree about Chernushka's picture. It comes from the very old newspaper. I can probably use it without the written permission. If anybody knows the copyright law please advise.
> 
> I usually give credit to people who provided content in the description of my YouTube videos (in the place right below the video). But please let me know if I should do it differently.


I have sent you my phone number. Text me. I can text you back some photos and discuss what else you need.


----------



## QuartzCrisis

Thank you for providing stunning pictures, Arizone and Odessa200! Now I have all the pictures I need for the video.

I'll make a post on this forum once the video is ready.


----------



## jojo

i am really happy as i found one after very long time looking 
hope you like it;-)









Kind regards jonas straka


----------



## Kamburov

This is a watch that's been around me since I was born. Out of the family heilroom box - my late grandmother's watch. She wore it on the wrist when she was younger, but when she retired the watch spent most of the time in her bag. She always told me its very accurate and never let her down.
When she passed away I kept the watch and later it was one of my first attepts at cleaning and restoring. Also one of my first fails, the ПОБЕДА is gone, and it's my fault. Also replaced hands and crown, the watch was rusting and falling apart. It's been staying in the box since.
I've been following this thread since it was started, but never thought about this little Pobeda. There it is


----------



## Nonpolished

Hi, old/new on the forum. 

Does anybody know how many watchmodels actually were out in space on the arm of an astronaut? Inside capsule, spacestation or moonlander is something else. I know of 321 Speedy Buzz Aldrin and Halda Space Discovery on the arm of swedish astronaut Christer Fuglesang. Other models?

If you dont know much about Halda and Christer check 

klockinfo .se/watchblog/halda-space-discovery-swedish-answer-to-the-moonwatch/

I am not yet allowed to post links therefor the space before .se.


----------



## Kamburov

Nonpolished said:


> Hi, old/new on the forum.
> 
> Does anybody know how many watchmodels actually were out in space on the arm of an astronaut? Inside capsule, spacestation or moonlander is something else. I know of 321 Speedy Buzz Aldrin and Halda Space Discovery on the arm of swedish astronaut Christer Fuglesang. Other models?
> 
> If you dont know much about Halda and Christer check
> 
> klockinfo .se/watchblog/halda-space-discovery-swedish-answer-to-the-moonwatch/
> 
> I am not yet allowed to post links therefor the space before .se.


Welcome to F10! I don't know about the NASA astronauts, but there is a good article about the soviet cosmonauts

https://www.relojes-especiales.com/...ticas-desde-vostok-1-hasta-actualidad-410383/


----------



## Victorv

jojo said:


> i am really happy as i found one after very long time looking
> hope you like it;-)
> 
> View attachment 14837543
> 
> 
> Kind regards jonas straka


Super nice watch and strap. It's a vintage strap or modern one?


----------



## RedFroggy

Mine ... with a very «metalic» looking dial


----------



## jojo

Victorv said:


> Super nice watch and strap. It's a vintage strap or modern one?


Thanks 
It's a old Russia made strap from the 60s

Kind regards jonas


----------



## QuartzCrisis

QuartzCrisis said:


> Thank you for providing stunning pictures, Arizone and Odessa200! Now I have all the pictures I need for the video.
> 
> I'll make a post on this forum once the video is ready.


I just wanted to update this thread. I did make a video about the first watch in space. You can see it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/first-watch-space-shturmanskie-pobeda-omega-5122259.html


----------



## Kamenev

*Re: Your Soviet/Russian Highlight of 2015*



mroatman said:


> Comrades,
> 
> As 2015 draws to a close, I thought this would be a nice way to share our favorites. This is a copy of a thread from 2013 with the very same topic, but I haven't seen it repeated since. The title says it all.
> 
> My highlight seems to change daily depending on my mood, and today, it's a humdrum diminutive Pobeda from 1954. I usually prefer a larger watch with sweeping seconds, but there's just something about this one. It's not special, expensive, or rare -- just a nice, classic example of timeless Soviet watchmaking.
> 
> View attachment 6304754
> 
> 
> View attachment 6304762
> 
> 
> View attachment 6304778
> 
> 
> Next!


Hello! I recently bought the exact same model of watch. It looks to be the blue-handed and blue-numeraled sibling of the pobeda 34-K that possibly went to space on Chernushka's paw. When I bought this pobeda I thought the movement (or balance) had been replaced at it is not anti-shock, but just a normal pobeda movement. I am under the impression that most hermetic pobedas had an anti-shock balance? But now after seeing this example which also lacks shockproofing I am wondering if my example is original and the movement has not been replaced 

I know this post is from quite a while ago but if you, or anyone, has any information about this I would be grateful!


----------



## RedFroggy

2 variations of hermetic case









Black hands for weekly work for Glorious Socialist Nation & Gold hands for sunday's best ? ;-)


----------



## Ole Juul

Both of those came with a variant. It seems some models have the half six and others no six. Here is a '93 catalogue. I don't know about "the hermetic". It's not mentioned in the catalogue, or I don't understand correctly.


----------



## Odessa200

Ole Juul said:


> Both of those came with a variant. It seems some models have the half six and others no six. Here is a '93 catalogue. I don't know about "the hermetic". It's not mentioned in the catalogue, or I don't understand correctly.
> 
> View attachment 15169885
> 
> 
> View attachment 15169887


It is listed in the catalog that the back cover is with threads hence making it hermetic. The issue is that the English translation is wrong. They used word 'carved' instead of 'threads'. In Russian both words have same spelling but different meaning. When you cut wood its carving. When You cut a metal bolt its a thread. Lol


----------



## Ole Juul

I thought it meant engraved, as in the given context that would be the English meaning. But, of course, threading is also cutting, like in a tread cutting lathe. 

Anyway, odessa200, what can you say about the "half six" and "no six" variation?


----------



## Odessa200

Ole Juul said:


> I thought it meant engraved, as in the given context that would be the English meaning. But, of course, threading is also cutting, like in a tread cutting lathe.
> 
> Anyway, odessa200, what can you say about the "half six" and "no six" variation?


No clue. Personally I am yet to buy one of these and did not research much the hermetic variants. Given how extensively Pobeda's of that time are cataloged (every variant is separately listed) I tent to think that unless you see it in the catalog it may be franken (replaced dial or hands). But everything is possible as we all know. If I would find a good copy/price then Half-6 vs No-6 would not stop me from buying.


----------



## mariomart

Ole Juul said:


> Both of those came with a variant. It seems some models have the half six and others no six. Here is a '93 catalogue. I don't know about "the hermetic". It's not mentioned in the catalogue, or I don't understand correctly.


This catalog was published around 1953, not 1993.


----------



## Ole Juul

mariomart said:


> This catalog was published around 1953, not 1993.


Whoa! I got those pages from the forum and I guess I typoed the title. My eyes aren't that good, and of course, it couldn't possibly be 1990s. lol
Thanks!


----------



## philippeF

just posted on the other "pobeda" topic


----------



## Odessa200

Hi friends. Could you please let me know how the crown on this watch supposed to be? Should it screw down in a same way as on amphibian watches? Then the stem should not be screwed into the crown but needs to be able to rotate. I hear that the crown is actually not a screw down but rather normal (just with a bigger inner hole) and there is a footer that has some thread like groves. If so, how then the water proofing is achieved? Thanks


----------



## Straight_time

I might be mistaken, but the 34-K was never supposed to be waterproof; the description in the 1953 catalog speaks of "пылеводонепроннцаемом корпусе" (dustproof case).


----------



## Odessa200

You are right about description but let me break it up and translate:

Пыле - Dust
Водо - water
Непроницаеммом - impenetrable

So they do mention 'water protection' or at least 'water resistance'. English translation for some reason omits 'water' part.

But going back to the watch: what is the situation with the footer and the crown? Threads? Gaskets? What is the correct setup and how the footer supposed to look?

Thanks



Straight_time said:


> I might be mistaken, but the 34-K was never supposed to be waterproof; the description in the 1953 catalog speaks of "пылеводонепроннцаемом корпусе" (dustproof case).


----------



## mariomart

I don't currently have one to examine, however I'm quite sure that they would have use an lubricated o-ring in the crown, so that when the crown is seated in the winding position the o-ring is located around the small crown tube and sealing things off.

Edit: I rethunk about it.


----------



## RedFroggy

Both the 1MWF & Chistopol have regular "push/pull" crowns .



Odessa200 said:


> Hi friends. Could you please let me know how the crown on this watch supposed to be? Should it screw down in a same way as on amphibian watches? Then the stem should not be screwed into the crown but needs to be able to rotate. I hear that the crown is actually not a screw down but rather normal (just with a bigger inner hole) and there is a footer that has some thread like groves. If so, how then the water proofing is achieved? Thanks


----------



## Odessa200

This is a great news for me! Got this beauty and was a bit thrown off by the fact that the crown is not screwing down as I mistakenly expected. Thanks for the info!



mariomart said:


> 15344230[/ATTACH]member: 265064"]
> I don't currently have one to examine, however I'm quite sure that they would have use an lubricated o-ring on the stem probably located high up in the protected crown area, so that when the crown is seated in the winding position the o-ring is located inside the small crown tube and sealing things off.





RedFroggy said:


> Both the 1MWF & Chistopol have regular "push/pull" crowns .


----------



## Arizone

My own example appears to be missing the crown tube, as I discovered. The hole is definitely bigger than the stem presently. You can see the recess on the underside of the crown, however, which seems to still have some black rubber lining, which I assume would have met and sealed with the top of such a crown tube.


----------



## Odessa200

Yes, looks missing. I am sure making a replacement is feasible.



Arizone said:


> My own example appears to be missing the crown tube, as I discovered. The hole is definitely bigger than the stem presently. You can see the recess on the underside of the crown, however, which seems to still have some black rubber lining, which I assume would have met and sealed with the top of such a crown tube.
> 
> View attachment 15344235


----------



## mariomart

Finally arrived from the Ukraine 

You have to really admire a 66 year old watch (3-54) that is still ticking away strongly and accurately after a long journey to the other side of the world.


----------



## Kamenev

Just thought I'd post to this with the 34-K that has just recently arrived for me 
Now I have three watches that were 'firsts' in space (the Strela not the correct model but a Strela none the less).

For me the Pobeda also has a threaded crown tube, with a non-screwing crown, with an otherwise completely original movement with shock protection and 1mchz stamping.

I will post later with it next to It's blue sibling (with identical dial, except with black lettering (cut-off 6), and blued hands.)


----------



## philippeF

Dear watch specialists
Hi, any idea how much is it worth on the market ?
Thanks, 
Philippe


----------



## Odessa200

philippeF said:


> Dear watch specialists
> Hi, any idea how much is it worth on the market ?
> Thanks,
> Philippe


How much a car worth? Depends on what car and in what condition. 
My point is that this watch is purchased by all of us for anything between 10$ to 100$. This is what they cost on the market. Condition and authenticity is key.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

philippeF said:


> Dear watch specialists
> Hi, any idea how much is it worth on the market ?
> Thanks,
> Philippe


free


----------



## Kamenev

Hello! I have some photos comparing the 34-K to it's blue sibling. Clearly the 34-K's dial is in better condition haha.
The dials are identical, apart from the numerals which are black rather than gold. The case is also _almost_ identical.
It seems they have two different crowns, and I am not sure which one is more correct.
Does anyone know what the reference number of the blue model is? I recall reading somewhere it might be 94-K but I may be mistaken.

It may be due to the ageing, but the white of the 34-K is 'silvered' while the blue model is a clean white.
Additionally the numerals of the gold are thicker when compared to the blue.


















Additonally only the gold 34-K has shock protection, whereas the blue one does not. I originally thought that this is incorrect, and that it should also have shock protection but I have seen multiple photos online of the same watch, all without shock protection. Does anyone know which is correct?
The 34-K was made in the 4th quarter of 1954, and it's sibling in the 2nd quarter of the same year! (Both from the 1MChZ)










I mentioned that the cases are almost identical, this is because it seems that the 34-K has a threaded crown tube while the blue model looks to be without threading (though I may be mistaken, I may be sure and remove the crown to check sometime in the future).


----------



## Odessa200

Thanks for posting this! Great side by side info!


----------



## haha

This one knocked on my door today.
Everything seems to be genuine and in good condition, and I'm rather optimistic about cleaning most of the dust on the left side of the dial.


----------



## Odessa200

haha said:


> This one knocked on my door today.
> Everything seems to be genuine and in good condition, and I'm rather optimistic about cleaning most of the dust on the left side of the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15422685
> 
> 
> View attachment 15422686
> 
> 
> View attachment 15422688


very nice!I am waiting for my 2nd like this as well. Not in such grate shape but quite decent. When I see them modestly priced I grab them!


----------



## Alfajuj

This one is on the way to me from Russia. I can't wait to see it, but I know it'll take forever with the pandemic.


----------



## KoperViking

Odessa200 said:


> How much a car worth? Depends on what car and in what condition.
> My point is that this watch is purchased by all of us for anything between 10$ to 100$. This is what they cost on the market. Condition and authenticity is key.


Agree with this. The first watch in space should cost much more, to follow the "western price level" - but it does not! 

By the way, here's one of mine 34-K -it's nice and NOS


----------



## cyanide19

Hello everyone (this is my first post here on the forum )

Thanks to this fantastic thread I decided to find my own space Pobeda, and here's the one I bought today together with some lovely, lovely patina:










As far as I could see in the photos, everything apart from both hands seems original. I know that this variant is mostly described as having blue hands, but are you sure there were no Pobedas with black hands? Many pictures show hands in vibrant blue, while others seem perfectly black, and I wonder if it's only patina that makes the difference.

By the way, are there any proofs of Pobeda's flight other than Genin's own recollections? The article from Russia Insider stated that the fact was well-documented, but I haven't seen any further confirmation.


----------



## Odessa200

cyanide19 said:


> Hello everyone (this is my first post here on the forum )
> 
> Thanks to this fantastic thread I decided to find my own space Pobeda, and here's the one I bought today together with some lovely, lovely patina:
> 
> View attachment 15659164
> 
> 
> As far as I could see in the photos, everything apart from both hands seems original. I know that this variant is mostly described as having blue hands, but are you sure there were no Pobedas with black hands? Many pictures show hands in vibrant blue, while others seem perfectly black, and I wonder if it's only patina that makes the difference.
> 
> By the way, are there any proofs of Pobeda's flight other than Genin's own recollections? The article from Russia Insider stated that the fact was well-documented, but I haven't seen any further confirmation.


welcome. There were dark versions. Not sent 1st to space but I just produced. See above. Also the hands would be blued. Not black. Your version has different hands as you correctly mentioned. Also would be good if you show the rest of the watch (back and inside) so we can opine as well


----------



## cyanide19

Odessa200 said:


> welcome. There were dark versions. Not sent 1st to space but I just produced. See above. Also the hands would be blued. Not black. Your version has different hands as you correctly mentioned. Also would be good if you show the rest of the watch (back and inside) so we can opine as well


Thanks for the reply, caseback and inside look like this:


----------



## Odessa200

cyanide19 said:


> Thanks for the reply, caseback and inside look like this:
> 
> View attachment 15659388
> 
> 
> View attachment 15659390


i cannot see the year....5x?
Balance needs to be different: with the incablock. 
the rest seems right


----------



## cyanide19

Odessa200 said:


> i cannot see the year....5x?
> Balance needs to be different: with the incablock.
> the rest seems right


I think that this is yet another example of what was described by @Kamenev in his comparison - another blue-handed watch without shock protection. Quite an interesting difference.


----------



## Odessa200

cyanide19 said:


> I think that this is yet another example of what was described by @Kamenev in his comparison - another blue-handed watch without shock protection. Quite an interesting difference.


true


----------



## oldfox

cyanide19 said:


> As far as I could see in the photos, everything apart from both hands seems original. I know that this variant is mostly described as having blue hands, but are you sure there were no Pobedas with black hands? Many pictures show hands in vibrant blue, while others seem perfectly black, and I wonder if it's only patina that makes the difference.


It was two variants - blue hands and blue/dark numbers on dial and gold hands and gold/yellow numbers on dial.


----------



## Grant J

RedFroggy said:


> Waooo.... just discoreved that very informative post written by Comrade Arizone . What a joy to read !!
> 
> *Bored of his Pobeda watch that he was awarded while in the military, and considering the watch's resilience to all his abuse including swimming with it, he strapped it to the dog hoping he'd never see it again. *
> 
> If the above is accurate , Pobeda could be «awarded» during service in the military ?
> Does anybody as any further info about this practice ?


Thanks for the recent updates to this thread. I had missed it and also had no idea that some Podeba watches had hermetic cases. I'll look out for one too.

This post (see above quote) also interested me, and appears to have been left unanswered...

I have this old Pobeda.









The back is engraved.








The seller said reads:
Тов. Москвитину с.в.
- 3А -
долголетнюю службу впограничных войсках
23-5-52 г.

Which I believe translates to something like:
Tov. Mosvitinu S.V.
3a
Long-term service in frontier troops
23-5-52

I am not sure if this was awarded by the military, but the engraving looks wonderful (even if I can't read it).


----------



## cyanide19

That is a lovely engraving! And the translation is correct, Moskvitin was a member of Soviet Border Troops. And possibly a war veteran, if his service in 1952 was described literally as many-years service.

On the other hand, I don't think that it was an award of any kind. Note that the inscription doesn't tell us anything about Moskvitin's rank, which would probably be mentioned if the watch was in any way an official gift. My bet is that Pobedas were simply a common gift among brothers in arms.


----------



## Grant J

Thank you for your reply.
I originally thought it was just a gift from perhaps brother in arms too. But that post about watches being awarded prompted me to question it. So thank you for your information.

I also have a later Komandirskie.









That also has an engraved back, but not as nicely done as the previous watch.








The seller informed me it reads:
Полковнику - инженеру. 
Ваганову В. Г. от командования и товарищей по службе. 

Which translates to something like:
To Colonel - engineer.  Ivanov VG  from the command and comrades service.

I feel that this was a gift from brother in arms. A pity this one isn't dated. I'm guessing it is late 80's.

I am now looking for a hermetically sealed Pobeda to put this thread back on topic


----------



## Grant J

Funny how things turn out. I just discovered my first Pobeda purchase in 2016 was one of these!
I thought the dial looked familiar.
The screw down case back had been replaced with a more modern one.
Sadly I ruined the dial some time ago in a "cleaning" attempt. After this I learnt not to clean dials so hastily.









It appears to have shock proofing too.









Now to look for another dial...


----------



## Grant J

Just 9 days later, I now have this less than perfect example. The dial also needs a clean, but I'm not in a hurry.









The movement inside is from Q4 1953.


----------



## KoperViking

Here's my Pobeda 34-K "Hermetika" trio ?
One is NOS (showed earlier) and the other two are serviced -all keeps time incredibly accurate.
(Sorry about photo quality.)

Pobeda model ЧН 34-К, caliber 2603. (Dust proof, Shock-proof, 15 jewels.)


----------



## cyanide19

My first space Pobeda just arrived! It's very far from NOS, but I absolutely love it. Now I'm only waiting for proper spare hands.

By the way, I've noticed that hermetic case is a little bit smaller in diameter than that of standard Pobeda - do hermetic ones use the same hands as standard Pobeda, or will the minute one be too long?

PS: It was difficult to see it in the Ebay picture I posted earlier, but the mechanism has a marking of Q3 1951, which makes it the oldest watch I have, woohoo! Or could it be that it is not the original mechanism?


----------



## Grant J

A "standard Pobeda" is news to me.
I have a few from that era that are a bit bigger. Not sure if they are the type you mean.









On the "Hermetic" I measured the minute hand at 14.02mm.









14.65mm on the larger dial.









The hours hand measures 11.40 on the smaller dial and 11.20mm on the larger, which begs the question - Do I have the hands that were fitted when it left the factory?
Seems you could probably mix and match without it looking too off.


----------



## cyanide19

Grant J said:


> Seems you could probably mix and match without it looking too off.


That is exactly what I was looking for, thanks for the measurement!


----------



## CharlesRievone

Happy 60th anniversary to this historical space flight!

Sharing some of my pics:


----------



## cyanide19

Guess what - in the end, the minute hand for my Pobeda had to be cut down! It was a matter of a milimeter or so, and both hands still look great. Well then, here's my first of hermetic Pobedas!

I absolutely love the way it is battered.


----------



## philippeF




----------



## RingsofSaturn

First time poster here. Only recently started developing an interest in collecting watches and I intend to learn a bit about repairing mechanical watches. Thought I would start a watch collection with a space theme. That got me onto looking at Russian watches which were much more affordable, and in many ways more interesting than the Omega Speedmaster. Stumbled upon the story of Chernushka and the Pobeda watch that is unofficially the first watch in space. Great story!

I started hunting around for this watch, and it seems quite hard to find one. However, I stumbled upon what I believe could be the Pobeda watch, although in very poor condition and was sold for parts only. See pictures. Can't see the manufacturer's name on the dial but the numerals, watch hands and subdial seem to match. Also an image of the back shows it to be a screw back case. There is an inscription on the case back which I cannot read. From the few pictures I have seen of the case back of other Podeba 34-K's, the case back did not have an inscription.

Can anyone tell me me whether it is likely or not that this is a true Podeba 34-K? Anyway, I have purchased it and it will be an interesting project to work on when I get it.


----------



## thewatchadude

Mmmh... I was actually trying to get a discount on that one from the seller when you bought it :/ I might have been too cheap, that's life.


----------



## RingsofSaturn

I tried to get a discount too! To be honest, the price was fair, but shipping was the expensive part. Bundled it together with other broken watches to make it worthwhile. Hopefully I can make functioning watch out of all the spare parts.


----------



## palletwheel

Just came across this. A lot of it seems right, but is the engraved caseback correct? Overall thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Odessa200

Agree. The back is wrong...


----------



## Collins.

Also looking for one. But can only find one with dial in to bad condition for my taste 😔


----------



## N I K O L A I

palletwheel said:


> Just came across this. A lot of it seems right, but is the engraved caseback correct? Overall thoughts appreciated.





Collins. said:


> Also looking for one. But can only find one with dial in to bad condition for my taste 😔


If you, guys, want one with what I think is true caseback, PM me, as I know where you could get one.


----------



## SeekingPobeda

Fantastic story... I want one!


----------



## mediasapiens

Clean looking dial. I wonder how much this watch would bring at the auction (probably pittance).


----------



## Odessa200

mediasapiens said:


> Clean looking dial. I wonder how much this watch would bring at the auction (probably pittance).


Surprisingly not much. About 150$.


----------



## N I K O L A I

Thanks to this thread, I am now awaiting my 34-K in the mail! Wow! The seller was originally not showing the caliber pictures and when I asked for them, sent me some pictures (see below) and, when commented that someone must have removed original Pobeda caliber and replaced it with Swiss incabloc! I told him that was original to this model of Pobeda. I also have a question: would anyone know if a caliber from 34-K could be put into a case from 103-K. They differ by 1.6 mm (i.e., 34-K is 30.6mm case and 103-K is 32mm). Would the calibers be interchangeable?


----------



## Odessa200

N I K O L A I said:


> Thanks to this thread, I am now awaiting my 34-K in the mail! Wow! The seller was originally not showing the caliber pictures and when I asked for them, sent me some pictures (see below) and, when commented that someone must have removed original Pobeda caliber and replaced it with Swiss incabloc! I told him that was original to this model of Pobeda. I also have a question: would anyone know if a caliber from 34-K could be put into a case from 103-K. They differ by 1.6 mm (i.e., 34-K is 30.6mm case and 103-K is 32mm). Would the calibers be interchangeable?
> View attachment 16208243


cases have different outer size but all Pobedas use 26xx movements that are 26mm in diameter. So it should fit just fine.


----------



## dariovw

This is my 34-K please can you say if it's all ok in the movment? i compare to all other 34-k and it seems fine. how can i find the built date? thank you all!


----------



## Odessa200

dariovw said:


> View attachment 17001719
> 
> View attachment 17001717
> 
> View attachment 17001716
> 
> View attachment 17001718
> 
> This is my 34-K please can you say if it's all ok in the movment? i compare to all other 34-k and it seems fine. how can i find the built date? thank you all!


The build date is 4th quarter of 1950. Given that most 34-k I saw were from 1954 I am not sure this movement is original for this watch. But I am not sure.


----------



## dariovw

Why you think it's not original. I compare it to lot's of online photos and i think it's original. If you have some evidence please tell me. Thank you


----------



## dariovw

Odessa200 said:


> The build date is 4th quarter of 1950. Given that most 34-k I saw were from 1954 I am not sure this movement is original for this watch. But I am not sure.


Why you think it's not original. I compare it to lot's of online photos and i think it's original. If you have some evidence please tell me. Thank you


----------



## Odessa200

As I said, your watch movement was made in 1950. Now, when you look at other legit 34-k, please look at the year on the movement. You will see 53 and 54. Maybe 55. But not 50. It is too early for this watch as far as I know. But I may be mistaken.


----------



## Arizone

The caseback does not have writing on my example, and my crown is wider too given the dust/water resistance, so your whole case may be a replacement along with the movement.


----------



## Odessa200

I agree, the back must be clear. Please show the case from the side and we will be able to see if this is a Sportivnie case or correct case for the Pobeda.


----------



## dariovw




----------



## Odessa200

dariovw said:


> View attachment 17022449


The case is correct.


----------



## dariovw

btw it's a watch i will never use so i build a vostok 1 vector and i put my watch on ...love it


Odessa200 said:


> The case is correct.


----------

